# Tubular turbo manifold???????



## 12 SEC ABA (Dec 27, 2002)

WHo makes a tubular or top mount manifold for a 16V. I'm looking to get one ASAP, but can only find 1 company that sells them. Just want to compare.
thanks for the help


----------



## Sam6 (Aug 28, 2004)

*Re: Tubular turbo manifold??????? (12 SEC ABA)*

Boostfactory will make you one.


----------



## 12 SEC ABA (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Tubular turbo manifold??????? (Sam6)*

I've been looking, but havent found and pics. thanks


----------



## SportyB5 (Jun 4, 2005)

If your looking for a custom setup talk to Fred at http://www.evolutionracewerks.com 
He'll be doing my manifold for the 16v


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Tubular turbo manifold??????? (12 SEC ABA)*

this is an older boost factory manifold
I believe the design has changed slightly, but this is it moreless


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Tubular turbo manifold??????? (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_this is an older boost factory manifold
I believe the design has changed slightly, but this is it moreless


















Correct and thanks for posting the pics.
the new version are in Stainless Steel.
thanks
Paul


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Tubular turbo manifold??????? (BoostFactory)*

Can't wait to get mine. Two weeks does seem a little long of a wait.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Tubular turbo manifold??????? (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_Can't wait to get mine. Two weeks does seem a little long of a wait.

I'd say that's not very long at all for a fabricated part. Unless they have a ton of people doing the welding, it would be very difficult to stock something like that







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skillton (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Tubular turbo manifold??????? (leebro61)*

J&R makes them
http://www.monster-turbo.com
They made one for my friends 16vT corrado. They do really good work.
This is their 1.8T manifold:








I'll see if I can find a pic of their 16v manifold


----------



## 12 SEC ABA (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Tubular turbo manifold??????? (BoostFactory)*

Boost factory, does that clear the motor mount???


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Tubular turbo manifold??????? (12 SEC ABA)*

not that one, but they make one that does


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Tubular turbo manifold??????? (skillton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skillton* »_J&R makes them
http://www.monster-turbo.com
They made one for my friends 16vT corrado. They do really good work.
This is their 1.8T manifold:








I'll see if I can find a pic of their 16v manifold

this mani is 900 with the ceramic coating. boost factory gets them done for 625


----------



## 12 SEC ABA (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Tubular turbo manifold??????? (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_not that one, but they make one that does

WHy make one that doesn't clear????


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Tubular turbo manifold??????? (12 SEC ABA)*

I don't know why, I didn't make it, but you can clearly see that the 4 bolt holes that hold the rear mount are blocked by the mani. 
this is some of there first work, maybe it was something that was overlooked and has been corrected on there later design.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Tubular turbo manifold??????? (12 SEC ABA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *12 SEC ABA* »_
WHy make one that doesn't clear????

Ok fellas...let's rember.....MK1's don't use that mount








BUmp for Paul and the boys


----------



## highbeam (Oct 3, 2003)

*Re: Tubular turbo manifold??????? (12 SEC ABA)*

Check out EIP they carry AMS Cast Tubular manifolds for the 16v. thats what i've been runnin for 2 1/2 year no problems at all! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 420hp on the Dyno Daily driver 25lbs sc61


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Tubular turbo manifold??????? (highbeam)*

curious about the EIP mani, I don't see it on there site.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Tubular turbo manifold??????? (Stroked1.8t)*


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Tubular turbo manifold??????? (slappynuts)*

those don't look like they fit a 16v chuck!
creator is looking for 16v mani.


----------



## 12 SEC ABA (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Tubular turbo manifold??????? (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_those don't look like they fit a 16v chuck!
creator is looking for 16v mani.

Thay make one for the 16v just like that, so thats I'm doing. Now I'm just trying to make sure it clears the mount.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Tubular turbo manifold??????? (slappynuts)*

IM sent


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Tubular turbo manifold??????? (12 SEC ABA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *12 SEC ABA* »_Thay make one for the 16v just like that, so thats I'm doing. Now I'm just trying to make sure it clears the mount.

this the style he is making for my 20v in an MKII, same rear mount clearance issue.


----------



## 12 SEC ABA (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Tubular turbo manifold??????? (Stroked1.8t)*

I'm sure it will fit, or else I would hope they wouldn't make them. any shots from the other side?


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Tubular turbo manifold??????? (12 SEC ABA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *12 SEC ABA* »_I'm sure it will fit, or else I would hope they wouldn't make them. any shots from the other side?

chuck says it will fit, I trust that it will.
sorry, I don't have pictures of the other side. the only thing that is different about the other side is the wastegate dump.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Tubular turbo manifold??????? (Stroked1.8t)*

This is where my money will be spent


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Tubular turbo manifold??????? (Salsa GTI)*

The earlier style will clear with minor work to the rear mount.The newer ones are fitted and clear fine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Tubular turbo manifold??????? (slappynuts)*

Some how I knew this all ready


----------

